# dynamische Auswahlliste



## bspainkf36 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hey,
ich habe zwei Auswahlboxen, die voneinander abhängig sind. Wenn ich z.B. in der ersten Box PWK auswähle, werden in der zweiten Box PKW Wagen angezeigt. Das funktioniert wunderbar, solange ich nur zwei Boxen habe. Füge ich z.B. zwei weitere Auswahlboxen (weiterer Tupel, der eine Variable kennzeichnen soll)  hinzu, funktioniert es leider nicht mehr. Hier erst mal mein Code:


```
<script language="Javascript">
<!-- Start
function update_auswahl() {
	var kategorieAuswahl = document.forms.verzeichni.kategorie;
	var unterkategorieAuswahl = document.forms.verzeichni.unterkategorie;
	
	unterkategorieAuswahl.options.length = 0; // DropDown Menü entleeren

	if (kategorieAuswahl.options[kategorieAuswahl.selectedIndex].value == "PKW"){
		unterkategorieAuswahl.options[0] = new Option("Audi");
		unterkategorieAuswahl.options[1] = new Option("VW");
		
		
	} else if (kategorieAuswahl.options[kategorieAuswahl.selectedIndex].value == "LKW"){
		unterkategorieAuswahl.options[0] = new Option("MAN");
		unterkategorieAuswahl.options[1] = new Option("Brummi");
	}
}
// Ende -->
</script>
```


```
<form name="verzeichni">
	<select size="1" name="kategorie" onchange="update_auswahl()">	
		<option value="PKW" selected>PKW</option>
		<option value="LKW">LKW</option> 
	</select>
	<select size="1" name="unterkategorie">
		<option selected>Audi</option>
		<option>VW</option>
	</select>
        <br />
       <!--
	<select size="1" name="kategorie" onchange="update_auswahl()">	
		<option value="PKW" selected>PKW</option>
		<option value="LKW">LKW</option> 
	</select>
	<select size="1" name="unterkategorie">
		<option selected>Audi</option>
		<option>VW</option>
	</select>-->
</form>
```

Die beiden Select-Sätze haben jeweils den gleichen Namen. Würde ich pro Satz einen eindeutigen Namen vergeben, müsste ich im JavaScript Bereich die Abfragen mehrfach aufnehmen. Hat jemand vielleicht einen anderen Ansatz für mich? Danke

Greetz kon


----------

